# Gay Porn Star, Playgirl Model Arrested For Murder



## kwflatbed

Former gay porn star and Playgirl model Tim Boham has been arrested for murdering a wealthy Denver businessman.
CBS

_(CBS)_ _LOS ANGELES_ Police arrested a married gay porn star, who also appeared in the 2006 Campus Hunks issue of Playgirl, along the Mexican border last week for the slaying of a wealthy Denver businessman.

The victim was the president of a Denver company that purchased and sold consumer debt.

The alleged killer, Tim Boham, 25, has appeared in numerous porn films and gay magazines under the name Marcus Allen.

The victim, John P. Kelso, 43, was found in the bathtub of his upscale home Nov. 13. His wealth has been reported as "sizable."

Boham was charged with first-degree murder after deliberation, first-degree felony murder and aggravated robbery.

The two men reportedly knew each other. A motive for the killing was unclear.

Boham is reportedly married (and has a 5-year-old daughter) and was widely known in the gay porn industry as a performer who was "gay for pay."

As Marcus Allen, he appeared in videos with such titles as "The Road To Temptation", "Through the Woods", "Never Been Touched", "In Bed With..." and "Ripe" and on the cover of many publications including "Freshmen" where he was later named "Freshman of the Year" in 2003.

Unconfirmed reports allege Boham was in trouble with the law several years ago for firing a gun at a business associate. It is unclear what wounds, if any, that person had.

The Rocky Mountain News reported that a neighbor of Boham's said the former porn model "hated gays" and "sanitized" his apartment because a gay man once lived there.

Several Denver media reported Boham regularly disparaged gays as he moved away from the industry, but many who worked with Boham here in Los Angeles, both on and off screen as well as at least one magazine editor, recall that he was always homophobic despite his chosen line of work.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## JoninNH

The victim, John P. Kelso, 43, was found in the bathtub of his upscale home Nov. 13. His wealth has been reported as "sizable."

LOL!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I'll leave this one to Andy..Im not gonna 'touch it"


----------



## Mongo

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I'll leave this one to Andy..Im not gonna 'touch it"


Paratrooper.
You know you wanna touch it.:baby21:


----------

